# Mauritius



## Coasthunter (20. September 2006)

Ich bin eben über ein Urlaubsangebot gestolpert, dem ich nicht widerstehen konnte.|supergri   Sozusagen ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich und meine Familie. 14 Tage Mauritius. Vom 30.12.06- 13.01.07. Der Ort heißt Flic en Flac. Ich habe soeben gebucht und es gibt also kein zurück. 
War von euch schon jemand genau dort? 
Angeln will ich natürlich auch, aber mich interessiert eigentlich alles. Über Tips und Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Sailfisch (20. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius*

Hallo Coasthunter,

hier hatten wir jüngst einige interessante Infos zu Mauritius. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hat auch Martin Joswig von www.fischen24.de ein Bootspartner auf Mauritius, Du könntest ihn mal kontaktieren, ist ein auskunftsfreudiger Mensch der Martin und weiß wovon er redet.

Wenn bei Dir Big Game oder Little Big Game auf Mauritius angestrebt wird, so gib mal laut, dann verschiebe ich den Thread.


----------



## Coasthunter (21. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Coasthunter,
> 
> hier hatten wir jüngst einige interessante Infos zu Mauritius. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hat auch Martin Joswig von www.fischen24.de ein Bootspartner auf Mauritius, Du könntest ihn mal kontaktieren, ist ein auskunftsfreudiger Mensch der Martin und weiß wovon er redet.
> 
> Wenn bei Dir Big Game oder Little Big Game auf Mauritius angestrebt wird, so gib mal laut, dann verschiebe ich den Thread.


 
Moin Sailfish.
Auf Big Game wird es ganz bestimmt gehen, das ist klar. Aber ich fliege nicht speziell deswegen dorthin. Ich werde überwiegend Schwimmen,am Strand faulenzen und mit meiner Lütten Sandburgen bauen. Du mußt diesen Thread nicht extra verschieben. Ich hoffe einfach nur, das irgend ein Boardie eventuell genau dort schon Urlaub gemacht hat und mir ein bißchen was über den Strand, den Ort usw, erzählen kann. Die Preise für eine Big Game Tour, Fangmöglichkeiten usw, interessieren mich allerdings genau so.|supergri Und natürlich möchte ich wissen, ob es sinnvol ist, meine Travel-Spinn einzupacken. Wenn ja: Mono oder geflochtene? Welche Köder?


----------



## Sailfisch (21. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du mußt diesen Thread nicht extra verschieben.



Ist doch keine Arbeit. Ich schubbs das mal rüber, denke zum Thema Big Game wirst Du da eher Rat finden und auch in bezug auf das Urlaubsziel könnte sich der ein oder andere finden. Im Übrigen bleibt ja bei Anglen Weltweit ein Verweis, so daß das Thema auch dort sichtbar bleibt.


----------



## ostseethaler (21. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius*

Hallo Coasthunter
Eine gute Entscheidung mit Mauritius. Waren mit Family im Jahr 2000 da. Allerdings im Juli, bekanntlich ist dann da dort Winter und mit der Angelei nicht so toll. Haben auch keine große Ausfahrt gemacht. Nur mal hinters vorgelagerte Riff und Kleinzeug gefangen. Marlin und Hai sind im dortigen Winter weit draußen und mit den Booten nicht zu erreichen. 
Wir waren seiner Zeit in Trou aux Biches. Dort konnte man vom Hotel aus Angelboote mit Besatzung und Kompl. Angelausrüstung chartern. Die größeren Hotels haben sowas im Service. 
Du fährst natürlich zur besten Angelzeit dort hin. Es ist da denn Sommer. Wenn du professionell mit sehr guten Booten und Besatzung raus willst, dann kann ich dir den Hafen von Grand Bay im Norden der Insel sehr empfehlen. Siehst du schon von Weitem die großen Marline an der Hauswand vom Anmeldehäuschen. Habe mir damals alles angeschaut und wollte auch schon raus, aber aus den oben aufgeführten Gründen bin ich dann doch an Land geblieben.
Allerdings wollten die damals schon 1000DM pro Person und Ausfahrt haben. Aber die geben dir Fanggarantie. 
Von Flec en Flac ist das zwar ein paar Km aber Taxifahren hat damals nen Apfel und Ei gekostet.
Für deine Kinder ist das optimal dort. Nie Wellengang( weil fast die kompl. Insel von einem vorgelagerten Riff umgeben ist, wo sich die Wellen brechen, wenn welche sind). Am Strand ist es wie in der Badewanne( auch die Wassertemperatur). Schnorcheln ideal, so eine Farbenpracht an Fischen hast du noch nicht gesehen. Weiter draußen bitte auf Seeigel und Stonefisch achten. Hoch giftig! Stonefisch ist sehr schwer zu erkennen.
Lohnenswert ist auch ein Ausflug nach Pampelmouses in den tropischen Garten, zum Krokodilpark im Süden der Insel und zu den Märkten in Port Louis. Das muß man mal gesehen haben. Entweder du charterst dir nen Taxidriver( die wissen wo alles ist) fürn ganzen Tag (kostet nix) oder es gibt auch öffentliche Verkehrsmittel. Kostet der Bus glaub ich 0,50€ p.P.
Würd auch mal wieder gern dort hin, wenn nur der Flug nich so eine Tortur(11h von München) wäre.
Dein Angelzeug kannst du getrost zu Hause lassen, die haben alles auf dem Schiff. Es erfüllt die Anforderungen an dieser Angellei sowieso nicht.
Wenn du noch irgendwas wissen willst, dann schreib mir eine Mail.
Ansonsten viel Spaß und Petri.
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## FalkenFisch (21. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius*

#6 
Wir waren vor 3 Jahren ebenfalls an der Westküste (und sind im April nächsten Jahres erneut da). Superschön, wie schon beschrieben mit toller Unterwasserwelt (nicht ganz wie Malediven aber trotzdem ein Traum) und herrlich ruhigem Wasser. Auch ist die Westseite der Insel im Windschatten der Berge sehr angenehm.

Big Game fischen war ich natürlich auch, wobei die Gewässer dort leider durch die Longliner (ich glaube, die Insel haben die Fangrechte an Japaner verkauft) recht leergefischt sind. Mit den Booten, die von Grand Baie fahren, habe ich eher schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Boote waren mir zu groß und der Preis zu hoch für das vorhandene Gerät. Man wird häufig am Strand mit tollen Bildern angesprochen, die Realität hielt dem aber nicht wirklich stand.

Bei mir kam dann ein Boot (etwas kleiner mit 25 Fuss) direkt an den Strand. Der Cäptain war eher jünger und das Tackle machte einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ich habe dann eine Tagesausfahrt für ca. € 270,-- gebucht. Das war die richtige Entscheidung. Sehr engagiert und wirlich gutes Gerät. Ich glaube, ich habe sogar noch die Visitenkarte bei meinen Unterlagen, wobei ich natürlich nicht weiss, ob er noch tätig ist. Wenn Du Interesse hast, PN an mich.


----------



## Marlin1 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius*

Hallo Coasthunter,

ich mache jedes Jahr Urlaub in Flic en Flac !
Glückwunsch, du bist da an einem der 3 schönsten Strände in
Mauritius gelandet !
Alle Arten von Wassersport sind dort problemlos möglich und werden auch dort direkt angeboten.
Wenn du allerdings ernsthaft Big-Game Angeln gehen möchtest, solltes du nach Black River gehen, ist die nächste Ortschaft nach Flic en Flac im Norden. Zu Fuß 5 Km den Strand entlang,
mit dem Taxi ca. 10 Km.
Dort liegen die meisten Big Game Boote in Mauritius, und die liegen dort, weil die besten Reviere genau vor der Haustür sind.
Preise (Vollcarter) schwanken zwischen 250,- + 300,- € pro 
Tag, je nach Bootsgröße. (ab 30 Fuß aufwärts).
Die Fangergebnisse sind sehr unterschiedlich, Fanggarantie kannst du niergends bekommen, höchstens für Köderfische.
Die Jahreszeit ist zum Big Game aber gut gewählt, soltest du dir 
wenigstens für 1 Tag nicht entgehen lassen.
Ansonsten viel Spass und einen schönen Urlaub, auf einer der 
schönsten Inseln der Welt !

Gruß
Reinhold

p.s. ich bin im Februar/März wieder in Flic en Flac.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. September 2006)

*AW: Mauritius*

Ich bedanke mich bei euch, für die vielen Tips und Ratschläge und kann es kaum erwarten, ins Paradies zu Fliegen.:q 
Mit der Fanggarantie beim Big Game mache ich mir keinen Kopf. Ich kann ja nochmal rausfahren, falls es beim ersten mal nicht klappen sollte.#6


----------

